# September Tahoe Century



## drfriend1978 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm coming over from the UK to do a century ride in Tahoe (tahoesierracentury) at the end of September.

I just wondered if anyone had any advice as to what sort of weather and temperatures I can expect on the course. Any recommendations on kit (or anything else) would be appreciated too.

I have been trying to look at photos of previous years' events and assume it'll be freezing at the start (around 7 a.m.) but get warmer, especially once I start going uphill. From the photos it looks like it can be quite changeable at that time of year.

Any help gratefully received.

Thanks!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It is quite changeable and it will be cold at the start. I've done the Everest Challenge stage race (mid-late September, eastern sierras) for the last 5 years. I've been snowed on and ridden in 100 degree heat. Bring all your clothes.


----------



## tollers (Oct 28, 2010)

The weather will warm up. I doubt the start will actually be colder than 2-3c, but should warm up to about 17 during the day. Coming from back in England, you've definitely dealt with worse! The hills arent very big, but.....it's worth remembering that at altitude, the air is noticeably thinner. As a smoker (and another brit) i hate that. I've got a ticket for this myself after having bailed out on the grim weathered AMBBR earlier this year, but not sure if i can be bothered to get over to Tahoe in September. We'll see.

As for kit. Jersey, tights (or shorts), arm warmers and a pac-lite style jacket should keep you sorted. Maybe bring shoe covers in case of rain.

Good luck


----------



## drfriend1978 (Jul 28, 2011)

That's a great help. Thank you both very much! I'll let you know how I get on.

Tollers, if you do make it, I'll be the little bloke on the blue Planet X. Please do say hello.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a look at the descent of Donner Summit towards the end of the ride...

Contour | Stories | A Decent Descent !!!

it's a great ride.... we do it every year..... rain would be extremely rare at the end of September..... I usually just start out with a light windbreaker which is shed by 10 am....


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

LouD-Reno said:


> Here's a look at the descent of Donner Summit towards the end of the ride...
> 
> Contour | Stories | A Decent Descent !!!
> 
> it's a great ride.... we do it every year


Yeah, that is indeed it. And it is an outstanding descent. Thanks for posting.

It's even more impressive (the views, that is) if you ride to the right (gives a better view over the guard rail and stop at a couple of the viewpoints.

I sensed that you had a bit of the gusty winds at the top; I know they influenced me to slow some to maintain better bike control.


----------

